
Show HN: Facebook Recipes - robschia
https://www.facebook.com/recipes/
======
jarnix
I was "afraid" that they were hosting the recipes but they are linking to the
original websites.

Fun thing: nobody has the same definition of "world cuisine" :)

------
ruairidhwm
This looks really handy!

